# Retiring in the US???



## mensamia (Jun 25, 2009)

What if a Canadian wants to retire in the U.S? It seems the US would benefit from the consumerism of the retiree. Are there any visas for retired people who do not wish to take a job from an American?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mensamia said:


> What if a Canadian wants to retire in the U.S? It seems the US would benefit from the consumerism of the retiree. Are there any visas for retired people who do not wish to take a job from an American?


Nope -- 6 months in and 6 months out is generally as good as it gets -- but watch out for your Canadian medical coverage.

If you want to retire here, easiest way is probably an EB5 -- needs $0.5M down.


----------



## mensamia (Jun 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Nope -- 6 months in and 6 months out is generally as good as it gets -- but watch out for your Canadian medical coverage.
> 
> If you want to retire here, easiest way is probably an EB5 -- needs $0.5M down.


Their policy does not make sense. Retirees would benefit their economy, would not take jobs, it just doesn't make financial sense. But then... look what has happened on the US gov's financial situation. It seems to be more of the same bad government decisions.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mensamia said:


> Their policy does not make sense. Retirees would benefit their economy, would not take jobs, it just doesn't make financial sense. But then... look what has happened on the US gov's financial situation. It seems to be more of the same bad government decisions.


I gave up a long time ago trying to make sense of it all. If you understand that US immigration policy is there to keep folks out, you'll not go far wrong.

The realtors have been campaigning for a "silver visa" for a while. I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------

